# Can't wait for my Ultra Tahiti Clam



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi I am looking for some blue/green Clam. Please let me know if any available. Pm me pics / apprx size and pricing. Thank you.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Admin kindly close this thread I was able to purchase a clam from Bigshow. Thank you for looking guys very excited got a gorgeous ultra Tahiti clam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

4pokguy said:


> pics or it didn't happen


Yes it did I will receive it 2morrow.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

*Patiently waiting for pictures promised two days ago*


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

silent1mezzo said:


> *Patiently waiting for pictures promised two days ago*


Hahahah sure I will take some clicks tonite been busy lately


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are some pics taken by my cellphone. The pics just doesn't do justice























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

here are some new pics of the clam...

ULTRA TAHITI MAXIMA 






AND HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY SQUAMOSA


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Beauties, nice scores. They look amazing. 

Did you get that Squamosa from big Al's Mississauga?


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Beauties, nice scores. They look amazing.
> 
> Did you get that Squamosa from big Al's Mississauga?


Hi Cichlid 
Yes the Squamosa is from Big als I bought about I think a month and a half ago and the Tahiti Maxima is from Bigshow I bought last week...The Tahitis are Expensive but they r a True Beauty....


----------

